# Trek 1500 value?



## joker1656 (Aug 2, 2010)

I had this in the "Trek" section, but thought maybe I should have put it here. Tried to delete, but not sure that it actually was deleted. If not, sorry for double post:

Long story short, funds are low. Sold a better and newer bike. Planned to buy better bike than I sold. Can't now. To get by, for an indefinite period of time, I am considering friend of friend's Trek 1500. Told it was a 2007, but I think it is 2006 due to paint scheme, and an Ultegra RD. 

Is a 2006 Trek 1500 worth $600? It does come with the computer, pedals, and shoes.

I still have my pedals, computer, and shoes from my old bike, so his are not worth much to me. Main value is the bike. So...opinions?


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

In the end it becomes is it worth it to you and how high/low the used market is in your local area. The bike was $1050 new so in 4 years it's lost 40% of it's value. Is it worth it to you? I'd personally try to see if he'll give you a slight break on the price but it's definitely worth $600 if it's in good condition but is it a deal? Probably not.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

i bought my '05 1500 back in 07 for $350... it was all 105 with a bonty triple. I've seen em on CL for around $4-500.. look up the computer, cleats, and if the shoe fits...


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I can never understand why anyone would sell shoes as part of a package. I can understand the pedals, but the shoes?

Value the bike with $0 assigned to the shoes, and the lowest ebay price you can see for the pedals.

If it indeed sold for ~$1,000 4 years ago, I'd think $4-500 tops for the bike, assuming it's in really excellent condition, almost like new. On the other hand, if it's in perfect shape, fits you and gets you riding, don't sweat it, just buy it if you can afford it. 

I'd offer him $400 and tell him to keep the shoes and pedals and settle at $500 with shoes and pedals, because they really aren't worth anything to you and not much of anything if you go to the hassle of selling them.


----------

